# Team 5 Rollcall



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am excited about the hunting contest and am looking forward to commincating with my new teammates! Let the fun begin....:fencing: Now we need a team name, any ideas?


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Checking in and glad to be on Team 5.....a lucky number for sure!!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Woohooo!! Glad to be on team 5. I have never been in a hunting contest before. Last year was my first year to hunt, but I am excited to give it another go this year. You know something to hold me over until 3D starts back up LOL!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Team 5*

Hey Team! I'm so excited to be in this contest! Just found out I get to hunt some land near my house, of course we have little deer here in Alabama, but I'm going on a hunt at Bosco Lodge in October. There are slots left, send me a PM if your interested. I also have a lodge in KY and a lodge in IL that is going to discount hunts for girls for Shoot Like A Girl, I'll let you and all the ladies know when the details are locked in!

Team Name....I'll have to give it a thought...let's have fun! Karen


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello team 5!!!

Just got settled into our house on Fort Carson in wonderful Colorado Springs!! Been shooting at a local range already and am absolutely PUMPED for hunting season! 

My Husband and I will be getting some out of State tags for Nebraska since we have a friend whose family has offered us their ranch for hunting this fall  Hopefully we'll have some luck 

No idea on a team name, I'm just not creative that way, I'll toss it to my husband and see what he comes up with :blob1: this will be awesome 

~Kris


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

What does everyone thing of Team Shoot Like A Girl? I realize that it is the name of Karen's company but we do all shoot like girls... hehehehe!

I am open to whatever. Just throwing something out there...


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been trying to think of a name. I'm usually pretty good at this but so far.........nothing. 

Our season in Missouri opens Sept. 15th. 

Good Luck to everyone this season.
5 ROCKS!!!
Diann


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Our whitetail archery season does not start till Oct 3, so I will try to do some pig hunting between Aug. 15 and Sept.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Mali said:


> Hello team 5!!!
> 
> Just got settled into our house on Fort Carson in wonderful Colorado Springs!! Been shooting at a local range already and am absolutely PUMPED for hunting season!
> 
> ~Kris


Hope you're at Bill Pelligrino's Archery Hut! One of my favorite places to shoot in the world! What a great Family business! I used to help out there when i lived in Colorado Springs....oh I miss them terribly. Tell the gang Karen Said Hi. I also got an email they were starting a get ready for hunting indoor 3d league...go for it...wish I could join you.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Yup Karen, we've been there a couple times shooting already  

We're going to be joining the league they host in September (at least we are on the email list for it) and we're looking forward to it. It will be my first experience with a league so that should be interesting for me.

I'll definitely tell them all that you say hi when I'm there next


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Names*

Hey, the other gals have names....makes me feel like I'm in school and all the other kids turned their test in, and I'm still staring at a blank page thinking.....

I saw Julie mention Shoot Like A Girl, that's fine with me, but think we need a catchy name like -
Ladies of the Hunt (although it sounds like a Nora Roberts novel....)
Deadly Divas
Kind Killers
Stealth
Artimus (Greek or Roman God of Hunting)
Drawn at Dawn

Ok, it is obvious, I need some help here


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Karen, I was just thinking the same thing. We don't want to be last in the class!!

I like Drawn at Dawn....here are a few I came up with after reading yours.

Shooter Girls....you know, like Hooter Girls hahaha...well, it made me laugh.
Dawn Patrol
Klassy Killers
Nocked Up......that might be offensive to some one though....again, my sick sense of humor 

OK, I'll keep thinking.
Diann


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

I like the Deadly Divas. I also like Nocked up (right inline with my sense of humor). My husband says we need to be called Team Hairbag cuz that's what all the other ladies are going to be calling us when we are kicking their butts!!!! LOL :shade: I must admit I like the logic behind it! Hehehehehe...


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Nocked Up that is awesome!  Totally doesn't offend me at all lol! We could add an All in front of it - All Nocked Up might work. Either way this one has my definite vote!

I also like Drawn at Dawn - sounds like a Stephenie Meyer novel


----------



## Txbowtechlady (May 26, 2008)

Sorry for checking in so late ladies, but I am real excited to be a part of team five.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, here is my suggestion how about Team Estrus?


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you ever smelled that stuff...LOL....ouuuuuuuu 

I really like the "All" part added to Nocked Up. Sounds like a bunch of winners to me!!! "All Nocked Up"

Team 5 Rocks!!!

Welcome TXbowtechlady!! glad you're here.

Diann


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

ladysedge said:


> Have you ever smelled that stuff...LOL....ouuuuuuuu
> 
> I really like the "All" part added to Nocked Up. Sounds like a bunch of winners to me!!! "All Nocked Up"
> 
> ...


..okay "All Knocked Up" or "All Knocked and Drawn" would be fine with me. 

So where is everyone from and where do ya'll hunt? I am from Texas as you might have guessed based on the word "ya'll." I hunt in the Texas Hill Country. I hope to contribute this year but if not I will definitely be cheering for my fellow teammates.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I like All Nocked Up. I think it's short, sweet and funny as hell! 

I'm in Colorado Springs. We'll be hunting out of State though in Nebraska. Our friends have a ranch up there that they don't allow anyone to hunt on except themselves, and us  We're pretty pumped! Whitetail and Muleys are our main targets


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

I like All Nocked Up!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I like Deadly Divas, but whatever you ladies want is fine with me...In the end, when we win the "trophy" it won't matter what our name is just that we "knocked down the buck" (there is some sick irony in that....lol)....wooo whooo I can't wait to get out there hunting!!!!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

SLG2 said:


> I like Deadly Divas, but whatever you ladies want is fine with me...In the end, when we win the "trophy" it won't matter what our name is just that we "knocked down the buck" (there is some sick irony in that....lol)....wooo whooo I can't wait to get out there hunting!!!!


sick irony from the name "all nocked up"....:mg:


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Last thought...I promise....

How about

Nock 'em Dead!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank Heavens the weekend is over!! 
We had the start of our fall hunting classic at my store starting last Friday.....and the National Waterfowl calling championship.......
what a lot of people. 
I think most of them were there to see Michael Waddel. What a cutie, and such a nice southern boy!! I got to visit with him for a little bit and he signed a couple of hats for me while eating his lunch.
Today was quit a bit quieter......:smile:


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Sounds like a busy weekend! We had a fairly quiet one here, went shooting at our outdoor range here on Carson (it's really a great set up) and now I'm trying to figure out how to even out the color on my arms before a wedding next weekend lol. I got burned on my draw arm but my guard and my "arm candy" kept me from burning the other arm, so now I'm all uneven 

We're all checked in right? All 6 of us are here? have we officially called a name for our team yet?


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Mali said:


> Sounds like a busy weekend! We had a fairly quiet one here, went shooting at our outdoor range here on Carson (it's really a great set up) and now I'm trying to figure out how to even out the color on my arms before a wedding next weekend lol. I got burned on my draw arm but my guard and my "arm candy" kept me from burning the other arm, so now I'm all uneven
> 
> We're all checked in right? All 6 of us are here? have we officially called a name for our team yet?


Spray Tan! they can even out anything - it lasts two weeks, get the kind they airbrush on, not the step in a shower of dye spraying you.....those will just make a bigger mess (in my opinion)


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

SLG2 said:


> Last thought...I promise....
> 
> How about
> 
> Nock 'em Dead!


I love it...Nock'em Dead!!!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

I am good with Knock'em Dead or All Nocked up. I am easy.

My dear husband found a group of hogs on some public land near home. His first thought was that it would make a nice score for our team. So we went out one evening last week, but they never came in. They were there, but about 100yds away and out of sight. Michael found them when he left me to do a quick recon of the area. I would have joined him and maybe tried a spot and stalk, but we had my daughter and our niece (both age 7) with us and knew that they would never move quiet enough to not scare them away. Thought it might be a good way to get the girls excited about hunting as well. Wish me luck, we are going back out this evening to set up in a little bit different spot. No kids this time, they are in VBS, which provides us a great opportunity to have a few hours to go find some hogs...


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck team mate, but doesn't the contest officially start on Aug. 15?


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

1DevineShooter said:


> I am good with Knock'em Dead or All Nocked up. I am easy.
> 
> 
> Ditto


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

SLG2 said:


> Hey, the other gals have names....makes me feel like I'm in school and all the other kids turned their test in, and I'm still staring at a blank page thinking.....
> 
> I saw Julie mention Shoot Like A Girl, that's fine with me, but think we need a catchy name like -
> Ladies of the Hunt (although it sounds like a Nora Roberts novel....)
> ...


How bout " Babes of the Woods"


----------



## Txbowtechlady (May 26, 2008)

*Team Name*

I am good with Nockem dead.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

IL out of state leftover tags went on sale today. Hurry and get one. I have a company discounting a hunt for Pike County, plus have Family up there! 

Nock 'em Dead!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

axisbuck24 said:


> Good luck team mate, but doesn't the contest officially start on Aug. 15?


 Yep! Can't tell you how many times I read that and it just never dawned on me that the 15th wasn't here yet! LOL Sometimes, I am so freaking blonde! Well, it's a good thing we didn't see any hogs. Just a lot of hog sign. So the good news is that next is GAME ON!!!! Hehehehehe


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay Team 5 - we are all present and accounted for I believe. We have two popular options for a team name,

time to pick one 

a) All nocked up

b) Nock 'em dead

let's pick a name 

I'll submit my vote for option A.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

"A" for me.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

B for me


----------



## Txbowtechlady (May 26, 2008)

x2 for B


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

B for me, thanks!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Well I am good with either one, so as to not cause a split vote I will vote for Knock 'em Dead.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeaaaaah, we finally have a name!!! LOL, I surly hope it doesn't take us this long to score some points.:set1_applaud:
Nock em Dead.....good luck to everyone this season
D.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeaaaaah, we finally have a name!!! LOL, I surly hope it doesn't take us this long to score some points.
Nock em Dead.....good luck to everyone this season
D.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Nock 'Em Dead it is 

Sorry ladies for my absence was out of town visiting my father in Canada for a week, I'm back now though.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Mali, glad you are back. It's been a little quite here. I think everyone is pretty busy right now.....getting ready for hunting season to start, kiddos back to school, etc.
What area of Canada did you go to? I love Canada....been there a couple of times on bear hunts.....hope to go back next year.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I was born and raised in Southwestern Ontario and lived there until 2007 when I moved here to marry my husband  It's always nice to go home but it was wonderful coming back to Colorado!!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Only 11 more days to go until we have SEASON!!!!!! I'm going up to the farm this weekend to shoot, check food plots and stands. Ron did not get the cameras out a few weeks ago when he was up so I'm going to go sit on a couple of stands to see what I can see. I have an 80 acre bean field in one area where there are always 6 to 8 bucks ganged up....I'm taking my camera, hopefully I will have some pictures to post.

Mali, we have hunted bear in Gogama and Peralt Falls. I hope to go back up next year to hunt. Unfortunately my job interfears with fall bear season so I may have to quit. We absolutely LOVE Canada.....and Colorado. I have camped and fished all over Colorado. It is one of my favorite states. 
Good luck this season
5 Rocks!
Nock Em Dead!
D.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Gosh girls, where is everyone??

I had a 3 dayer this last weekend and went to the farm. 
Saturday, saw 9 deer. Several of them came with in 12 to 15 yards...all does. One doe came in later with a fawn...you could still see some spots. Must have been second rut.
Anyway, I was pretty much out there to see what was around and it was a little too warm and I was a little too tired. As we know, the work really starts after the shot. 
Sunday I saw 8 deer. I had 3 bucks come out under my stand....all little guys. Scotland county is 4 point restriction. I was hoping the last one out of the woods would be a big guy...maybe next time.
We will be back up at the farm the first weekend in Oct. and it should be quit a bit cooler.....doe popping time!
Good luck to everyone
Hunt safe
Diann


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Diann it's great to see you have had some quality time in the stand. Our season does not start until Oct 1st. Been too tied up to get in much hunting time since school started but things are getting into a pretty good flow so I expect that to change here pretty soon. Looking forward to seeing someone from our team landing on the board.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hope to do some scouting this weekend. Our season does not start until Oct.3
Axb24 is still alive and counting down.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I haven't been on here in a bit. It's been a busy couple of weeks. We found out that I'm pregnant with our second child and the day after we found that out, we were informed that my husband is being deployed by the end of the month to Afghanistan. 

Needless to say, I'm not sure what I'm doing right now.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Mali said:


> I haven't been on here in a bit. It's been a busy couple of weeks. We found out that I'm pregnant with our second child and the day after we found that out, we were informed that my husband is being deployed by the end of the month to Afghanistan.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm not sure what I'm doing right now.



I know I am not on your team, but I wish you the best and my family will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

O my gosh Mali...what a up and down all at the same time!! Congratulations on the new baby and your family and husband will be in my prayers.


----------



## Txbowtechlady (May 26, 2008)

Mali said:


> I haven't been on here in a bit. It's been a busy couple of weeks. We found out that I'm pregnant with our second child and the day after we found that out, we were informed that my husband is being deployed by the end of the month to Afghanistan.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm not sure what I'm doing right now.


Congrats on the new baby and we will keep you and your family in our prayers. Thanks to your husband for protecting and fighting for our freedom! God Bless him and his troop.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

*hugs* girl! That is a lot to take in, in a very short amount of time. Many prayers for your family. Hang in there.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

What does everyone have planned for the weekend? I have to work, we are on a every other week end rotation, so I won't be going back up to the farm until next weekend!!! Bummer....I can hear the acorns dropping from here!!
Everyone, have a good weekend and good luck if you are hunting.
I'm going to go sell some guns.
D.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Countdown begins to Opening Day of Archery in TX... five days and then hopefully I can help my team! :banana::banana:


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck Axis


----------



## Txbowtechlady (May 26, 2008)

Txbowtechlady is ready for start of season!!! 4 more day:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Went out last weekend...tons of deer, lots of small bucks, just no shooters yet. I will be going back up to the farm next weekend. With these cold mornings, I hope to see some of the bigger deer moving. I think it's time to start shooting does so maybe I will get lucky.
How's the rest of my team doing?
Good Luck to all and safe hunting.
Diann


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Axisbuck24 scores!*

Okay ladies axisbuck24 gets 10pt to assist team in challange!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!! CONGRATULATIONS Axisbuck24...way to go girl!!
That is one beautiful buck. He is worth way more than 10 points.
You rock. AWESOME!!!
Can you tell I'm excited for you!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanks Ladysedge*

I will post B&C score once the taxi gives me the numbers. I am very excited :dancing::dancing:


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Beautiful Buck!!!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

My buck scored 110 pts for our team....so I hope to have some luck with harvesting some does this weekend! Let go team Knock um Dead!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mali said:


> Beautiful Buck!!!


Thanks, I am still excited about the harvest and looking forward to this weekend. We are suppose to have some cooler dry weather in our area.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

axisbuck24 said:


> My buck scored 110 pts for our team....so I hope to have some luck with harvesting some does this weekend! Let go team Knock um Dead!


Woooohoooooo!!!!! Way to go!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi ladys

We are off to the farm tomorrow afternoon. Hope the weather cooperates. I plan on hunting Sat. and Sun. and coming back Monday am. Should be a good weekend with alot of deer moving.
Have a good weekend everyone and good luck.
Diann


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Great Buck - I hunted today, but no luck...I had a nice (little) doe at 0705, but the sun had just come up, and I hadn't set up exactly....I was just relaxing sitting in my stand for the hour previous, and was lost in how great it was to be out hunting, that I totally forgot to be ready for sunrise...it won't happen tomorrow morning! Then this evening, when I went back out, there were deer everywhere, I think I saw a total of 15...they were off to the side of my stand down a ridge...I waited and waited, they finally came up around 1730, and I decided it was just too late in the day to take a shot it was overcast her all day, and the sun was about to go behind a ridge. My hunting spot is only a few minutes drive from my house and a short walk in; so I'm sure we'll be ok, since season just opened Thursday. Good Luck Ladies - Nock 'em Dead...and SHOOT LIKE A GIRL too. Goofyswife and I go off next week for our big buck hunt, hopefully, I'll have some huge points to add...her too, even though she's on a different team, I still hope she gets a Monster!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi girls
Had a great weekend for hunting. Cold, crisp and frost on the ground. I saw 18 deer on Sat. Saw and heard my first buck of the season chasing a doe. He was grunting all over the place...about 100 yards away. Fun to watch. It seems a tad early to me but the weather has really been cold in North East Mo for this time of year. I took some vacation over Halloween so I get to hunt for 5 days. Oh, and Sunday....my daughter, husband and granddaughter deceided to come up for the weekend so I didn't go out. I love them all dearly but why do my family members only want to come up to the cabin during hunting season???:angry: None of them hunt!!! 
Everyone have a great week and hunt safe.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Txbowtechlady....CONGRATULATIONS!!! on a GREAT!! Rio, and with a recurve!! You Rock!!!


----------



## Txbowtechlady (May 26, 2008)

ladysedge said:


> Txbowtechlady....CONGRATULATIONS!!! on a GREAT!! Rio, and with a recurve!! You Rock!!!


Thanks ladysedge, I am so excited she weighed 14lbs! That was a great feeling, so hope I have luck with a deer next weekend.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Big Bucks*

Hey Nock 'em Dead Team! I have to confirm my score before I post on the score card, but think it scored 142.25! He was a beauty, from a stand at 20yrds. Good Luck! Karen


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Awesome Buck!*

Karen,
Congrats on an outstanding harvest! Give us the full story, all I can say WOW!:mg::dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing:
Go team Nockem Dead


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Karen, he's gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah Karen!!!! Congratulations on an awesome buck!!!


----------

